# How are your 2016 foals looking?



## Kathy657 (18 July 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]
Here is my foal she is 6 weeks old in the pictures. By Diarado out of an advanced event mare by Contendro 1.


----------



## Kathy657 (18 July 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Equi (19 July 2016)

I will post a photo, but my foal will not be still for one second, so i mostly have blurs or bum shots lol


----------



## Magicmadge (19 July 2016)

My filly is 3 weeks now . Standard Shetland.


----------



## Kathy657 (19 July 2016)

Gorgeous !!


----------



## Rollin (19 July 2016)

No foals for us this year but yours are edible!!


----------



## Bessi (19 July 2016)

This is Zeke a couple of weeks ago aged 6 weeks... 






Im really happy with how he is growing up, last night his breeder noticed and sent me pics of all these Bend-Or spots coming through on his rump, Im very impatient to see what colour he ends up!


----------



## Kathy657 (19 July 2016)

He's lovely Bessie, how is he bred?


----------



## Bessi (19 July 2016)

He's QH x TB (primitive rising lines), hoping he will grow up to event 

Love seeing all the foal photos - keeping me amused whilst I'm stuck at home with a broken ankle!


----------



## Dry Rot (19 July 2016)

Highland pony foals at Morrich Stud born in May. They are just now coming up to be handled. It's been too cold and wet to do much with them before now.


----------



## Magicmadge (19 July 2016)

Lovely , I've always wanted a highland. The legs on the grey go on forever!!!!


----------



## Dry Rot (20 July 2016)

There are some beautiful foals here! Breeding is so rewarding. Who cares if it makes a loss!


----------



## AllyEquestrian (22 July 2016)

My 2 month old Colt is growing very fast and shedding out black! Though pretty sure he'll end up dark brown/bay!


----------



## PorkChop (22 July 2016)

Lovely foals 

Makes me miss it a wee bit!


----------



## Bessi (22 July 2016)

He is stunning AllyEquestrian is that dappling on his bum?


----------



## rebeccag (2 August 2016)

lovely foals this year! 

http://biddesdenstud.co.uk/foal/


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 August 2016)

I've always liked Biddesden's horses. My grey (in my sig) is by Calimeer who was bred there. He's such a nice boy.


----------



## rebeccag (3 August 2016)

Faracat said:



			I've always liked Biddesden's horses. My grey (in my sig) is by Calimeer who was bred there. He's such a nice boy.
		
Click to expand...

He looks lovely! I'm obviously biased but I have to say our horses seem to have fantastic temperaments and hopefully that is passed down!


----------



## Escada2004 (3 August 2016)

AllyEquestrian said:



			My 2 month old Colt is growing very fast and shedding out black! Though pretty sure he'll end up dark brown/bay! 








Click to expand...

wow he is lovely! Very similar colour to my colt, same age, well two months next week  mine hasnt started to loose his coat yet so still the lighter colour, im not sure how to post a photo but will try


----------



## fliffkins (4 August 2016)

aaa


----------



## fliffkins (4 August 2016)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/asset.php?fid=27085&uid=68946&d=1470313231

Still trying to work out how to upload pictures! This is my baby Thor at 5 weeks.


----------



## ihatework (4 August 2016)

Mental note to go and steal Ally and Kathy foals 

All so very cute though.

I need to make some effort to get good ones of mine, foals are the most unhelpful creatures on the planet to photo, or maybe it's just mine, lol!!

I did manage a video mind
http://s92.photobucket.com/user/ele...8-4CFE-ADE8-1E824416DCB2_zpsdl9yzgb8.mp4.html


----------



## Kathy657 (9 August 2016)

Ihatework, your foal is lovely too


----------



## Equi (9 August 2016)

I've got all my teeth now!!


----------



## GemG (10 August 2016)

Bessi said:



			This is Zeke a couple of weeks ago aged 6 weeks... 






Im really happy with how he is growing up, last night his breeder noticed and sent me pics of all these Bend-Or spots coming through on his rump, Im very impatient to see what colour he ends up! 





Click to expand...

Interesting colour!! Must keep us posted with up to date colour pics!!! What will he end up(height/type?) 

PS feeling foal-broody - they are delightful!

* nice to see I'm not alone taking 'bum' pics of spots lol!


----------



## Bessi (10 August 2016)

He shouldn't be spotty! He is QH x TB Palomino, very tall will probably end up around 16.3. This was taken yesterday, the horse he is grooming with is a yearling and he is not yet three months! :-O


----------



## GemG (10 August 2016)

Oh wow, how exciting! Could there be some sneaky Appaloosa breeding in his QH side! It will be interesting to see what colour he goes next summer! Does he have any other 'spotted' characteristics (parti coloured skin/ or white sclera/ stripey hooves)?

Or is it simply 'bend-or spots' ... Exciting either way! and he looks lovely.


----------



## Bessi (10 August 2016)

I'm pretty sure they are bend-or spots just in numerous quantities, his TB breeding goes back to Bend-or and none of the other offspring from the QH stallion have spots, no other characteristics either but like you say it's a waiting game!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (10 August 2016)

A young palomino with Bend Or spots. A very interesting article.

http://equinetapestry.com/2011/05/bendor-spots/


----------



## Bessi (10 August 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			A young palomino with Bend Or spots. A very interesting article.

http://equinetapestry.com/2011/05/bendor-spots/

Click to expand...


Thanks for that Tetrarch I suspect Zeke may end up like the palomino in that article he gets spottier every week!


----------

